# Freezing flowers??



## Flipper (Sep 3, 2014)

I have a very serious gardener friend (that doesn't use pesticides/ferts) that has offered up lots of hibiscus blooms  I'm very excited, but can only use a couple per week and she says she has hundreds now  

My question is: Can I get a bunch of hibiscus flowers from her and freeze them for later use or would this be killing the flowers goodness and nutrition? 

Thanks for reading this


----------



## lismar79 (Sep 3, 2014)

I hope you get a yes answer so I can do it too


----------



## wellington (Sep 3, 2014)

I doubt they would freeze well. Take one and try it. However, you can take them and hang them upside down and dry them. If nothing else, after dry, you could crumble them over the other foods. Unless you have a dehydrator, that might also work for drying them.


----------



## wellington (Sep 3, 2014)

Here is one way to freeze, but not very practical http://m.wikihow.com/Preserve-Flower-Petals-by-Freezing


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hmm, yes, greens (like flowers) get super soggy when they defrost... and then they are very unappealing! Tried it for the winter, and they got really gross 
I'd like to have 100 flowers!  H0w many plants does she have? Gotta be bunch to produce that many!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Sep 4, 2014)

As mentioned, instead of freezing, I wonder how dehydrating the hibiscus flowers would work out. You could totally dry them pack in freezer bags and store, maybe even freeze. Then in Winter time, you pull out a few and gently mist to slightly rehydrate the petals without making "Mush." It might work out.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Sep 4, 2014)

Maro2Bear said:


> As mentioned, instead of freezing, I wonder how dehydrating the hibiscus flowers would work out. You could totally dry them pack in freezer bags and store, maybe even freeze. Then in Winter time, you pull out a few and gently mist to slightly rehydrate the petals without making "Mush." It might work out.


I agree. But I have no knowledge on dehydrating, haha


----------



## Flipper (Sep 4, 2014)

Ok, thanks everyone


----------



## Alaskamike (Sep 5, 2014)

You can vacuum seal them and freeze, would last almost forever


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Sep 5, 2014)

Alaskamike said:


> You can vacuum seal them and freeze, would last almost forever


Wow, I've never thought of that


----------

